# Cannot write memstick image to USB



## freeunix (Jul 9, 2013)

After writing by dd the memstick image to my USB I on Linux there were many strange files on it and nothing to boot and install. I reformatted my USB memory stick afterwards so I lost information on what were there. What error I am having? How can I write the image succe_s_sfully?


----------



## adamk (Jul 9, 2013)

You haven't given us nearly enough to work with...  We'd need to know what "strange files" you are talking about and what happened when you tried to boot from the USB disk.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2013)

Also, please show the exact command you used to write the memory stick.


----------



## freeunix (Jul 10, 2013)

I get "Free.BSD", "FreeB.SD", "FreeBS.D" and so on. I think the file system is corrupted.


----------



## fonz (Jul 10, 2013)

As @wblock said: please show us the exact command you used to write the image to the memory stick.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 10, 2013)

freeunix said:
			
		

> I get "Free.BSD", "FreeB.SD", "FreeBS.D" and so on. I think the file system is corrupted.



"Get" with what?  It sounds like you have copied a CD image to the memory stick and then looked at it with Windows.  That will not work.  See Using WindowsÂ® to Write the Image.


----------

